# Earthway s15 pro push sprayer



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Just picked up an Earthway s15 pro push sprayer new for 5 bucks. Feed store by me was unloading these as they will not be carrying Earthway any longer. Tried it in the driveway tonight and works well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$5 :shock: Those are like $450. Did you happen to pick an extra one up for me


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Holy crap, there go your calves!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Holy crap, there go your calves!


Yeah it does seem a little hard to push but not bad. For 5 bucks it was worth the gamble.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Holy crap, there go your calves!


thick grass will kill you with those.
But hey i would get it to for 5 bucks.
resale is worth more than that


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats! We will want a full review from the OP.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The S15 was my first push sprayer. I wasn't a huge fan of the ground drive pump, but you can't beat that price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I have been playing with the spray pattern adjustment. Still not sure if a higher wider or a lower narrower spray is best. If anybody has experience with this unit, please chime in.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

That is a deal. I had one and was not a fan. Pain to push and if you accidentally go backwards with it, it is toast because of the pump.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

$5 for an Earthway S15! You should almost get arrested for that - it's that much of a steal!

I have one and like it for certain spraying tasks. It is awesome for spreading Serenade as part of a proactive fungicide program.

I have yet to use it for anything requiring very precise distribution. I plan to use if for spraying glyphosate on my front lawn in a few weeks...



Bmossin said:


> I had one and was not a fan. Pain to push and if you accidentally go backwards with it, it is toast because of the pump.


The S15 should go backwards just fine - the manual actually recommends pulling it backwards for transport.

What you need to avoid doing is going forwards with it when it is empty -- that is what damages the pump and is warned against in the owner's manual.

I'm still aghast at the $5 price. I would have bought all of them at that price, and just used had one for every different lawn chemical to spray!


----------

